# WC8 - Wildcat Resources



## System (15 February 2013)

Fraser Range Metals Group Ltd (FRN) was formerly known as AAQ Holdings Limited (AAQ).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the AAQ thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=476


----------



## greggles (23 August 2019)

FRN awakening from its slumber today after the company announced that it has entered into a conditional agreement to acquire Wildcat Resources Limited which holds the Mount Adrah Gold Project, a highly prospective 200km² tenement package located within the well-endowed Lachlan Orogen region in NSW.

The Mount Adrah Gold Project hosts the Hobbs Pipe gold deposit, with an existing JORC 2012-compliant Mineral Resources estimate of 770,000oz Au:

12.1Mt @ 1.1g/t for 440,000 oz (Indicated Resources)
8.4Mt @ 1.1g/t for 330,000 oz (Inferred Resources)
Consideration for the acquisition is all-scrip with the details being:

(i) issue of 63,875,000 OrdinaryShares to the Vendors (or their nominees) (Initial Consideration)(at a deemed issue price of 1.6c per share);
(ii) issue of 67,000,000 A class Performance Shares to the Vendors (or their nominees) (Performance A Shares), on the terms and conditions set out in Annexure A;
(iii) issue of 67,000,000 B-class Performance Shares to the Vendors (or their nominees) (Performance B Shares), on the terms and conditions set out in Annexure A; and
(iv) 20,000,000 unquoted Options exercisable at $0.04 each on or before the date that is three (3) years after their issue (Consideration Options)

At the end of the last quarter, FRN had $1.978 million in the bank, but they haven't been burning much with only $235,000 in estimated cash outflows in the current quarter.

Not sure what this acquisition means for FRN in the long term but it's certainly put a bit of life into its share price today, currently up 20% to 2.4c with 30 million shares traded.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2019)

FRN website: https://www.frmetals.com.au/

The company's website is rather sparse and it is some years since the Fraser Range boom in 2012 and not long after the company had plans to split into three dynamic forces. Unfortunately there was a split into two and no dynamism at all, only a loud SPLAT. To the directors credit they soldiered on keeping costs unbelievably low and may just pull something off. Downside, I'm not sure what but may be worth a punt in the dark.


----------



## noirua (30 June 2020)

Investor Presentation May 2020: https://www.frmetals.com.au/asx-announcements/investor-presentation-may-2020

Has interests in Lachlan Field NSW, Pilbara WA and Fraser Range WA.
http://www.frmetals.com.au


----------



## System (23 July 2020)

On July 23rd, 2020, Fraser Range Metals Group (FRN) changed its name and ASX code to Wildcat Resources Limited (WC8).


----------



## noirua (3 December 2020)

I've held this share for years and seen the price descend relentlessly and added a few here and there. Presently in a 'Trading Halt' (pause), and maybe times are looking up.  It was split in two some years back so maybe the loss isn't quite so bad after all.  Also tied in with Segue Resources in 2014 when they purchased the Plumridge assets.


----------



## Ann (30 March 2022)

One for the watchlist or the brave? This has a pretty decent gap to fill but in the meantime, it has lifted above the 200dsma.


----------

